# BFN and no AF



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Does anyone know how long it takes to get AF after failed TX?

I am 12DP 2DT & we tested BFN last night & this morning.  I phoned our clinic to let them know & they said that AF would arrive once I stopped using the cyclogest pessaries.  Has anyone else had late AF & if so, how long did it take for it to arrive?

We are so devastated by the BFN, but while AF is absent it leaves a tiny cruel niggling hope that something was wrong the the tests.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear latestarter

I am so sorry about your BFN.      After my first BFN, my AF didn't turn up until a day or so after I finished taking Cyclogest so I know exactly what you mean about the niggling doubts - it is so unfair.  

Getting a BFN is devastating and you need to give yourself time to grieve and to recover from the tx physically and emotionally.  It will be hard to believe just now but you will start feeling better in time, and then you can think about the next steps.

Take care.  Thinking of you.    

Ellie


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Ellie,

Still waiting for AF to rear her ugly head.  I still want to hope, but don't really believe I could be that lucky & need proper closure on this cycle.

xx


----------



## lalamoo (May 15, 2008)

Dear Late starter

I am so sorry about your BFN, i have also just had BFN on 9th May08.  I am new to this site and still finding my way around.

I wanted to say that my AF was also late due to the Cyclogest.  my AF didn't start until 4 days later and i to was also getting upset, but my clinic say it could take 6 days for AF to arrive...

Thinking of you and hoping you keep strong and hoping tx goes well for future.

Mx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry for your BFNs 

We're all different and some may find AF shows up as soon as stop taking the meds, others may have AF show up within a few days.....others may find it can take maybe 6 weeks or so before AF shows up 

Take care
Natasha


----------

